# Pharyngeal Pouch



## Chislenko (8 Feb 2022)

Anybody had one, had it treated. My doctor has diagnosed me with one but kind of dismissed it as something you live with.

How long did you / do you live with it before getting it sorted?

Realise this is more a question for a health forum but as it is something that affects older people and there are a few of us on here some may have had same.


----------

